# Word Starter 2010 says "There is No Printer Installed."



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Except there is. The computer sees it, every other application on the computer will print EXCEPT Word, and it pops up with the message, "Word cannot print. There is no printer installed."

Yes, printers is on and not set to offline, yes, Windows and all other apps see it, yes I can print test pages.

Only other thing worth noting is that it is a very old printer--a OfficeJet G85xi--and there are no Windows 7 drivers for it on HP's website. They just tell you to use Windows' built-in drivers.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll try this and report back if it resolves the issue.

How to prevent Office 2010 from disabling printers


----------

